# tern the terrible



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

here's tern the terrible in his palatial 55 gal chalet where he spends time darting around and generally displaying sociopathic contempt for peace. what i'm trying to say is he sits around thinking of things to kill with total indifference. he too attacks the magfloat and it's like a honda crx going 40 hitting that thing when i annoy/provoke/enter his turf. he's currently "shoaling" with a school of neon tetras that seems to be shrinking every day. actually, i'm pretty sure he eats them like popcorn at night. he's got to remain seperate from the rest of my shoal. he's very unpredictable and fights and attacks at random, often in bright light right in front of me. i can't wait to add that f*cker when i get a 135 and he's got room to set up shop. then he'll stop being such a dick.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

another


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

another


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a sweet as tern and a mean one at that
good luck trying to shoal him


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive







you've got quite a beautiful looking tern


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Nice pics


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks guys. sometimes he turns a very satisfying pinkinsh color. other times he's solid silver. i never seem to get any yellow out of him though.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice tern look,s great whitout the yellow 
good luck to shoul that mofo!!!!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice tern


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice, maybe he doesn't like the gravel color :laugh:


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice tern. have been thinking of getting one but for some reason cannot find one 6'' for sale.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i bought him used from jerry_playkyda a short while ago. he had another for sale but he's probably long gone. the ones he was selling were way bigger than 6" though.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

wow... touching story...







j/k. Hey, that is definitly a beautiful tern. I bet h will go ballistic in a 135g. Post some more photos when he gets into his new home!


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

This is a bad -ass ternetzi , beautiful Pygo dutchfrompredator

Only lucky people own a tern like this










Congrats man


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sounds like you got a pyscho tern. Sounds like a good solitary.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The topic title made me laugh!
He got exiled from his Country, Placed into his own ''country''
:laugh:

Hes a nice looking fish, BTW


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> here's tern the terrible in his palatial 55 gal chalet where he spends time darting around and generally displaying sociopathic contempt for peace. what i'm trying to say is he sits around thinking of things to kill with total indifference. he too attacks the magfloat and it's like a honda crx going 40 hitting that thing when i annoy/provoke/enter his turf. he's currently "shoaling" with a school of neon tetras that seems to be shrinking every day. actually, i'm pretty sure he eats them like popcorn at night. he's got to remain seperate from the rest of my shoal. he's very unpredictable and fights and attacks at random, often in bright light right in front of me. i can't wait to add that f*cker when i get a 135 and he's got room to set up shop. then he'll stop being such a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sounds like one hellava tern. He looks awesome.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

that gravel in the first pic hurts my eyes, but nice fish!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice looks good


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

sccavee said:


> Very nice, maybe he doesn't like the gravel color :laugh:
> [snapback]860854[/snapback]​


Yeah I think that he is just pissed that the ground is pink


----------

